# 4 way switching Help needed



## Clarkson (Oct 5, 2012)

So as per the attached diagram, this light is at the top of the stairs (L) and has power into the box on a 2 wire. from there, two 3 wires leave and go to two switches at either side of a large landing at the top of stairs (S1 & S2). From S2 another 3 wire leaves and goes to bottom of stairs. This is all existing wiring which has been disconnected and wired and boxes only now. I believe it worked as a 4 way originally, but do not know 100%. 

Could someone please help and complete the diagram to show how I attach the two 3way switches and one 4way switch to make this light be controlled by any/all of the switches.

This is in my own home under renovation. I am competent with virtually all residential electrical work, but this has stumped me and I cannot find a corresponding diagram anywhere online.

(ps- no ground wires are shown).

Cheers and thx in advance. If I could offer a case of beer in the mail, I would!


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## Clarkson (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks so much sparky! Quick Question- which are the "in" vs. "out" on the 4 way?


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Clarkson said:


> Thanks so much sparky! Quick Question- which are the "in" vs. "out" on the 4 way?


Depends. Leviton is one way, P&S is another. Just look at the instructions.


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

I find it helps to look at a schematic first.










And then redraw that into a wiring diagram, kind of like how 480 drew it for you. There's usually more than one way to arrange your wiring depending on your box locations. But the schematic never changes.


----------

